# Fuse Pads and Rash



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

I am starting to get rashes after wearing these pads. They aren't visually obvious at all but they itch like a mofo and I made the mistake a week ago to scratch them too much. So now they are really agravated and have been for the last week.

I don't want to stop riding and I am not going to ride without pads.

I want to figure out if I am allergic to the pads or if it is because of the amount of sweat I put out (this morning I was drenched even in this cold) The amount of sweat the pads hold on to in the cold seems to be more than when it is warmer... I have them on for 4 hours about 3 times a week. Yes they get washed after every ride.

I did use the shin pads for 6 weeks without problems but at some point my calves itched and I scratched them too much. I got them when it was warmer here in Cleveland back in September.

I have the FUSE, shin, knee and elbow pads.
http://fuseprotection.de/

Has anyone ever had problems with this? The FUSE pads are by far the nicest, most comfortable and protective pads I have ever used. I definetly want to keep using them.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I've got just the fuse knee pads, thin ones, and they've been fine to me for almost an entire season of biking so far... I use them occasionally for snowboarding and snowskating too.

I think all pads will itch a little bit, but no rashes for me.... 

Hope you figure it out, and hope it isn't due to the pads!


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> I've got just the fuse knee pads, thin ones, and they've been fine to me for almost an entire season of biking so far... I use them occasionally for snowboarding and snowskating too.
> 
> I think all pads will itch a little bit, but no rashes for me....
> 
> Hope you figure it out, and hope it isn't due to the pads!


I hate to think it but I am pretty sure I am allergic to the inside materail of the pads. Grrr I don't have allergies either. I rode this morning for the third time in a week with new fuse elbow pads and they are breaking out and super itchy now too. Just my luck. Well looks like I will be selling them unless someone out there has any suggestions.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A case of allergic eczema?

I get it too when I wear something that holds sweat.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Axis said:


> I hate to think it but I am pretty sure I am allergic to the inside materail of the pads. Grrr I don't have allergies either. I rode this morning for the third time in a week with new fuse elbow pads and they are breaking out and super itchy now too. Just my luck. Well looks like I will be selling them unless someone out there has any suggestions.


are you sure it's not a reaction to the sweat on your skin, not the pad material?

if so, what size pads you have, and are you looking to sell?


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> are you sure it's not a reaction to the sweat on your skin, not the pad material?
> 
> if so, what size pads you have, and are you looking to sell?


I was too rash with the my reaction to the rash, LOL.

No I am not sure, but I'll test it out this week. If I do want to sell I'll drop you a line, the shin pads are XL but the knee and elbow are large.

I am still pissed I had to stop riding this morning, man I was having a great run.


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

You said you washed them, make sure to get all the soap off and maybe change soaps. Soap can cause problems. If you used them for 6 weeks with no problems I think it's more likely soap or dry skin than the pads.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Are you riding in poison oak? Maybe it is in the pads and you are re-exposing yourself. Even after washing it can remain in there.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

You should probably try using baby powder when you put you pads on. sometimes bacteria can build up and cause a rash. Putting powder on will keep your pads dry while riding and keep your skin happy.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

great suggestions thsnks I'll try them out.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I had a pair of fox pads that caused a rash on my legs and it lasted for almost 6 months, coming and going. It sucked so bad. I do think some pads can cause an allergy so your best bet is to get rid of them if you are sure they are the cause. Everything is made in China so you have no idea what chemicals are present.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

crakbot said:


> I had a pair of fox pads that caused a rash on my legs and it lasted for almost 6 months, coming and going. It sucked so bad. I do think some pads can cause an allergy so your best bet is to get rid of them if you are sure they are the cause. Everything is made in China so you have no idea what chemicals are present.


My fuse pads were made in Hungary actually... so I'd assume the ones axis has were too.... but still, this does not necessarily prove anything, other than the fact that "everything" is not made in China, haha.

Now I guess I see why so many clothes and things like that are advertised as being hypo-allergenic.

Let us know what you find out Axis, if maybe it was too much left-over detergent, or if the baby powder can help, or what...


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Ya they are made in Hungary. Top notch fab too.

Ok I have washed the pads 4 times tonight. 1st was with soap. 3 without.

I have put copious amounts of lotion on my elbows and legs for 2 days. The itching is subsiding.

I am going to ride RaysMTB tomorrow night. Not sure if I can wear the pads again yet.

Some constants.

Soap. My wife makes it and I know for a fact I am not allergic.
Been drinking too much beer all winter. We brew 10 gallons at a time. SO my body is probably dehydrated, obviously skin too.
It has gotten cold and dry here in Cleveland.
I am weeks away from 39 so maybe my body/skin has changed and I am now going to have dry skin problems, so with the beer and cold dry weather perhaps these things combined is enough to cause this problem.

Once the rash and itching is gone I will wear the pads around the house just to expose myself for 4 or more hours and see if I react.

It will take a couple weeks but I will let you know what I find.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok so my family came down with step throat this weekend and I was starting to feel sick myself.

Turns out that I have a strep infection on my elbows and legs!

The best the Doc could surmise was yes I had an allergic reaction and by scratching (I did it mostly in my sleep) I opened up my body to the infection.

My lymph nodes are swollen and my body is fighting a fairly serious infection.

Ugh antibiotics and hormone pills cooking this out of me.


----------

